# Has anyone made a soft bow case



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

my wife made one for me a few years ago to fit my bow which was very long. I would have to ask her if there is any advise she could give them. i get back to you.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

*How I made My Case*

I couldn't find a case long enough to fit the Martin Razor I had so I made one to fit. The dimensions of the case should probably be customized to the bow you want to transport. I used a light cotton camo canvas for the outer shell. The inner liner is Velcro fabric. I used some black fabric we had laying around for the beading. I used 3/4" foam sheet from Joann Fabric. (Their are a lot cheaper options on the internet) I used Black Nylon strapping for the handles

1) I started with the fabric inside out and sewed around the perimeter leaving an 8 or 12 inch hole so you can turn it right side out. Basically this makes an inside out pillow. I then turned it right side out and using the hole I left I sewed on the handles. If you don't sew on the handles at this point you'll need to sew them on by hand later. Once the handles are on you can then stuff the foam sheet in and sew the hole shut.

2) Next I sewed on the outside edge of the zipper beading. 

3) I wrapped the beading around and sewed through it and the zipper to attach it.

I purchased the Zipper and strapping from Seattle fabrics
http://www.seattlefabrics.com/

Well there you have my best stab at describing what I did I hope that helps.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks Bow Bender!


----------



## Cloverdale (Apr 1, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> I couldn't find a case long enough to fit the Martin Razor I had so I made one to fit. The dimensions of the case should probably be customized to the bow you want to transport. I used a light cotton camo canvas for the outer shell. The inner liner is Velcro fabric. I used some black fabric we had laying around for the beading. I used 3/4" foam sheet from Joann Fabric. (Their are a lot cheaper options on the internet) I used Black Nylon strapping for the handles
> 
> 1) I started with the fabric inside out and sewed around the perimeter leaving an 8 or 12 inch hole so you can turn it right side out. Basically this makes an inside out pillow. I then turned it right side out and using the hole I left I sewed on the handles. If you don't sew on the handles at this point you'll need to sew them on by hand later. Once the handles are on you can then stuff the foam sheet in and sew the hole shut.
> 
> ...


Looks very professional. Nice Job!


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

She's working on it as we speak. Once its done I will post pictures.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

cool looking forward to seeing them


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

I've made a few for my grandson, great granddaughters, daughter in law ( shown ), my son, a double case for my Slayers, and one for my Cougar. Made quivers to match as well. Just finished a recurve case for my old Darton Fury, now my son's bow. Looks like you'll have plenty of advice from those above posters.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks great elkslayer


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Awesome job guys.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

that's cool.


----------



## Ishootlikeagirl (Mar 10, 2010)

that turned out great i would love to find something like that.. not to many pink camo bow cases.. love it.


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

yea the wife is real proud of it ..the ole mad did a great job on all the cases he made.. one of these days I will take some pictures of all and post um up


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

elkslayer4x5 said:


> I've made a few for my grandson, great granddaughters, daughter in law ( shown ), my son, a double case for my Slayers, and one for my Cougar. Made quivers to match as well. Just finished a recurve case for my old Darton Fury, now my son's bow. Looks like you'll have plenty of advice from those above posters.


I love this too, you did a great job and I can see this as a sideline business for you, hint, hint.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

how did you make the quiver? thats outstanding!


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

we are going to be keeping that little secret under our hats we hope to have our business up an running soon :shade:


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

Elkslayer6x5 said:


> we are going to be keeping that little secret under our hats we hope to have our business up an running soon :shade:


As 6x5 has said, we will be keeping our techniques to ourselves, But would like your input as to what you like and dislike about quivers, do you prefer them with or without arrow tubes? Larger or smaller pocket? And anything else that you'd like to see. :shade:


----------

